# OBD codes P323F and P0101



## jjbaldas (Jul 13, 2010)

To all fellow 335D owners. 
I have been experiencing recurring check engine indication with following codes: P323F and P0101.
There is no noticeable performance issues (i.e. rough idle, power loss). 
I can erase cases and it will service light will clear and remain so for days or sometimes weeks before throwing same two codes again.
Has anyone experienced similar situation? Any thoughts on what or how to get to root cause.

Other background: 335D, 107000 miles (so out of warranty), CBU done under warranty at ~ 60K.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## ViperDaimao (Oct 28, 2016)

Found this thread on P323F
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=737082


----------

